# 2004 silverado 2500hd with fisher plow looking for subs



## 00bluegtp (Jul 13, 2009)

I am located in westchester county NY and will drive up 40 miles away for sub work. I have 5 years experience in comercial snow removal. I was working for a contrusction company that had MTA contracts but we lost it this year to somone who bid next to nothing. So now I am off to do snow and make some money on my own. please let me know.


----------

